# Primera P12 model changing a brake light bulb



## stephenah1962 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi does anyone know how to change the brake light on the Primera P12 model. The user manual with the car is useless. This should be a 5 min job but I cannot work out how to get access to the lights to change them. Any assistance would be much appreciated.:newbie:


----------

